# OE wipers for MQB Tiguan?



## Palidino (May 15, 2019)

Local dealer wants $80 CAD for the pair. Does anyone know which company makes them and what model? And is it possible to replace just the rubber blades?


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

I’m sure you’re going to get 1000 different recommendations on here with a post like that. 

Personally, wipers are priced all over from $10 to $30+ each, so I just pick a price I’m comfortable with and go with it. If it’s crap, I choose another brand/type the next time... should be changed every year or so, so no big deal. $80 from the dealer is a little high for me, hit up Canadian Tire, Carquest, or Napa for a far more reasonable cost and selection. They can look up the correct size and type for you. Maybe even Walmart might have ones that fit.

I don’t believe the blade insert alone can be changed on the OEM blades, but possibly on some aftermarket ones though.

I am still on my factory set, but on my other vehicle (Equinox) I have the Bosch Icons and they are quite good, but pricey. I put the icons on my previous car (Forte) and they did not perform well at all so I think different wiper designs will perform differently on different cars. 

You just have to pick something and give them a try... then come back to this forum and let the rest of us know your opinion of them! 

Cheers...
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Not a bad price for oem wipers in Canada . Are they putting them on for you? I hope so


----------



## blueimp (Sep 5, 2019)

the wiper blade inserts themselves are pricy. had the dealer put a set on order for me as i like to keep spares (not installed).

was a bit surprised at the price (even with a discount)..


----------



## StreetGLi (May 1, 2016)

I also live in Canada. I get the Bosch ICON blades that you can get from Canadian Tire. It's like 50 bucks for both and they're better than OEM. Usually get at least 2 -3 years out of them in streak free condition, depending on how bad the winters are. 

In retrospect I imagine the OE ones are probably made by Bosch. 

Sent from my LM-Q620 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Bosch. You’ll thank all of us. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

I add a third vote for Bosch ICONs. Great blades that last quite some time


----------



## skrol (Aug 18, 2020)

Speaking of factory wiper blades. Are your wipers noisy? We bought our '20 Tiguan this past July and it has always had very noisy wiper blades. They don't streak or anything. It almost seems like they are too tight against the windshield but I don't see any adjustment. I cleaned the windshield with solvent, cleaned the blades with Windex but still noisy. We can barely stand to use them. 

The blades shouldn't be bad on a new car but I'm considering replacing them to see if that fixes the noise. The car is going in for warranty work (replace a failed LED headlight assembly) and I may see if they can do anything.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Valeo makes the OEM and you can get that brand, Bosch and Trico where I normally buy may stuff at Rock Auto and it's all in cost with border fees/taxes unlike other part web sites. For a 2019 MQB Tiggy:






2019 VOLKSWAGEN TIGUAN 2.0L L4 Turbocharged Wiper Blade | RockAuto


RockAuto ships auto parts and body parts from over 300 manufacturers to customers' doors worldwide, all at warehouse prices. Easy to use parts catalog.



www.rockauto.com





I must have had a memory lapse.... not to mention it


----------



## herkguy (Jan 11, 2006)

I just picked up factory ones for the Jetta, $44 out the door.
Sometimes the dealer has a sale for $25 a set...that’s hard to pass up.
I have also run the Bosch and really like them.


----------



## sazerac (Jun 30, 2020)

I'm glad to see that someone brought up this post, I've been wondering the same thing. It's a shame that VW doesn't sell just the blade refills. I had a few Toyotas and Hondas where you could get just the refills, and even at the dealership it was still crazy inexpensive to change them out.

On that note, can anyone confirm the sizes for the wipers? I'm looking at RockAuto right now and I'm seeing all sorts of different sizes.


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Looks like 24" for the left and 22" for the right?


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

On my 2020, OEM dimensions:

Front L: 25” (element 24 ¼”)
Front R: 22” (element 21 ¼”)


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Haven't bought any for the Tig but I've been using Michelin Guardians from Costco for years at $8-10 each. Bit more on Amazon.


----------



## m_catovic (May 31, 2015)

I was going to get the Bosch Icon blades for my 2019 but it looks like they sell them as 26" driver side and 21" passenger side. Are these too big since it looks like driver side is 24" and 22" passenger?

Edit: Although Bosch lists the size larger than OE wipers I can confirm they fit with the adapters they provide.


----------



## IridiumB6 (Nov 29, 2010)

skrol said:


> Speaking of factory wiper blades. Are your wipers noisy? We bought our '20 Tiguan this past July and it has always had very noisy wiper blades. They don't streak or anything. It almost seems like they are too tight against the windshield but I don't see any adjustment. I cleaned the windshield with solvent, cleaned the blades with Windex but still noisy. We can barely stand to use them.
> 
> The blades shouldn't be bad on a new car but I'm considering replacing them to see if that fixes the noise. The car is going in for warranty work (replace a failed LED headlight assembly) and I may see if they can do anything.


Yes, my OEM blades became annoyingly loud over time. It sounded as if the blade itself was bending in the direction of the sweep every time and made this terrible clacking noise. I've since changed them to Bosch Icons as well and everything is okay. 

I have a 2018, unfortunately there are many, many ways to tell VW has been cutting costs over the years, even in this offering, one of their last brought-over European cars. Just shoddy build quality and rattles throughout. Not terrible, but definitely a downgrade.


----------



## skrol (Aug 18, 2020)

Since my car was in for warranty work, I asked service about the wipers. He said that many make noise and there is nothing to do about it. He could put new blades on and it would likely do the same. I think I'll try the Bosch Icons like suggested.

Thank you


----------



## 2019TiguanSELPRLINE (Nov 24, 2019)

Has anyone found a replacement for the rear wiper?? I’ve checked everywhere and no one seems to have it. Weird. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twowagens (Oct 23, 2010)

2019TiguanSELPRLINE said:


> Has anyone found a replacement for the rear wiper?? I’ve checked everywhere and no one seems to have it. Weird.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I bought OEM front and rear wiper blades from ECS. Half the VW dealer price.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

m_catovic said:


> I was going to get the Bosch Icon blades for my 2019 but it looks like they sell them as 26" driver side and 21" passenger side. Are these too big since it looks like driver side is 24" and 22" passenger?
> 
> Edit: Although Bosch lists the size larger than OE wipers I can confirm they fit with the adapters they provide.


Hi there,

Can you confirm what size of the Bosch blades you ended up going with, particularly the drivers side? 

The passenger side is definitely 22OE but the driver side measures 25” on the OEM blade so not sure if the 26OE will be too big. Bosch website lists the 24OE as correct for the Tiguan but if the larger one fits, I’d prefer to go with that.

Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

The OEM wipers sucked on this thing, brand new they were making all kinds of noises and jumping all over the windshield, threw them hard against the back of the trash can and picked up a pair of bosch, now all is well in the world 😬


----------



## Remzac (Nov 25, 2007)

Excellent. What version of the Bosch wipers did you buy?

2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Remzac said:


> Excellent. What version of the Bosch wipers did you buy?
> 
> 2019 Volkswagen Tiguan 4Motion


And what size? 22” for the right I assume, but did you use 24” or 26” for the left (OEM are 25”).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

Bosch site says for my 2021, I should use a 28" on the drivers and a 21" on the passenger.
Advance Auto says 26" and 22".

That's quite a wide range 

Has anyone tried the new Bosch Focus Premium? 
Advance Auto says they have a 12 month free replacement warranty with 0 prorating.
And they're only $32 a piece for either....

I may look into THOSE when it's time...

Bob.


----------



## Passatb7tdi (Mar 7, 2016)

22” passenger and 25” driver is what I had from factory, so that is what I went with. The brand is Bosch icon.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Passatb7tdi said:


> 22” passenger and 25” driver is what I had from factory, so that is what I went with. The brand is Bosch icon.


There is no 25” available in Bosch Icon, which is why I asked the question. I’m curious if 26” will fit or if I should just get the 24”.

Possible to measure the one you have?

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I dunno about the 26's, but I did put these on from Canadian Tire about six months ago. No issues.

Bosch Icons (Clear Max 365):
Front L: 24 OE 24” (element 23 ⅜”)
Front R: 22 OE 22” (element 21 ⅜”)

Use #4 adapter


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Looking at my 22 and 24's that I have currently installed, there is only about 1.25" space between the blade assembly when the wipers are at rest. If you're looking at and extra 2" over all on the Left blade, that only gives you about 0.25" now between them. Might be a bit close considering ice/snow buildup.

No issues at the top most position on the 24, there's about 2" of glass still available.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Thanks [mention]jonese [/mention] for that detailed response, much appreciated!

I ended up getting 22” on the right and 26” on the left (Bosch Icons).

Couple of pics for others that are interested…

1) The OEM left blade, which is 25”. Looks to be about 13/16” between the blade tips.











2) With Bosch Icon 26OE. About 1/4” clearance between the tips. It fits fine, but as [mention]jonese [/mention] said, we’ll see if it’s ok with the snow in the winter.











Cheers,
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

DoC0427 said:


> 2) With Bosch Icon 26OE. About 1/4” clearance between the tips. It fits fine, but as jonese said, we’ll see if it’s ok with the snow in the winter.


I'm up for some new blades soon. How did the 22" / 26" combo go over winter? Did they bind up at all? Or should I stick with my 22" / 24" ?


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Nope, worked out just fine and no issues.
I’ll continue with the 26” when I change them next time.

…now if there was only a source for the rear blade other than the dealer! ($38!)

Cheers…
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

Thanks.

I did find the rear wiper at Bosch A383H Windshield Wiper Blade | TheWrenchMonkey Auto Parts Canada for 17.21 $CAD. Free shipping over 99 $CAD, so I also ordered the Icons for both my Tiguan and Alltrack to qualify.

I'll let you know how the Bosh rear's work out.


----------



## DoC0427 (Sep 16, 2019)

Yes, please do! Would be awesome to find a dealer alternative for that.

Thanks!
DoC


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lgbalfa (Nov 18, 2018)

I replaced mine with Rain-X and have been very happy with the exception of the way the mount looks.


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

thewrenchmonkey.ca emailed me saying they were out of stock on the A383H rear wiper.


----------



## zackdawley (Oct 4, 2011)

lgbalfa said:


> I replaced mine with Rain-X and have been very happy with the exception of the way the mount looks.


And that’s why OEM is just better.


----------



## jjr57 (Sep 17, 2018)

I have been buying the Valeo pair from RockAuto for all my familie's Audi's and VW's. When I need them I buy the batch for all the cars at once to save on shipping. They are great, fit perfectly and look OEM. Been doing this for years for 4 vehicles.


----------

